# 2008 New Water Curlew



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2008 New Water Curley being pushed by a Evinrude 90hp ETEC (134 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Magnum single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Power Pole 6ft, Evinrude analog gauges, labeled switch panel, Sea Star hydraulic steering, jackplate, fiberglass cavitation plate, rear poling platform w/removable top rail, transom livewell, lean post w/fixed backrest – storage – foldable jump seats – rod holders & footrest, center console w/grab bar, mid ship cooler basket w/igloo marine cooler, bow in deck storage w/rod storage, pop out stainless, mount for removable trolling motor (Trolling Motor not included), Stiffy Hybrid 22ft push pole and navigation lights.

Extremely clean Curlew 100% water ready!! Priced at $29,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

